
The Rise of the Virtual Restaurant - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/14/technology/uber-eats-ghost-kitchens.html
======
mgav
"Food delivery apps are reshaping the restaurant industry — and how we eat —
by inspiring digital-only establishments that don’t need a dining room or
waiters..."

